# I hate mobile home parks.



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sure every one here has been there before. This job really torqued me, though. These people ran a 2" pvc main 3 feet under ground, and each house had a 2"gluex1"thread tee on it's side, with galvanized threaded into it. What, galvanized? Why would they do that? Who knows. To make matters even better, they parked the mobiles right on top of the main, so when you only have to tunnel 2 feet under their house to fix it, you're lucky. Apparently some of them have the connection right in the middle of the mobile. Great. Not only that, but power, cable, phone for the entire park is right in the same ditch with no conduit. All direct bury.

I don't mind getting filthy and digging, but I find fixing retarded stuff like this to be extremely frustrating and irritating. I vow to do everything in my power to make it right the first time. :furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:

/rant


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Why use galvanized? I would came out of the tee with a 1"x3/4" male adapter, then fitted my way to the 3/4" polybutylene or pex goin to the h/w tank and cold size of fixtures. .

Musta been a "bootleg" plumber.

I hate galvanized anyhow. Municipal water eats it up.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I piped in a trailer last year for a clinic. They had a bunch of exam rooms and they made seperate drops for each fixture under the tralier. 2 full baths as well. They also had plans made on how they wanted it piped in. I guess the enginners forgot to tell them to drop the axels before wanting piping done. They still had all the tires on and there was a wad of plumbing going through them. So I agree with you bro... They suck bad.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I stay away from trailer parks. too many wannabes been there. No telling whats under those things anyway!


----------

